# Small Red Devil Cichlid



## hmbarnes21 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a small red devil cichlid, she is approximately 1.5 inches long. I have her in a 10 gallon tank right now and she is all by herself. I want to find a tank member for her that she won't kill, which I know is going to be hard. Any suggestions? And I also want to know what I can add to her tank to increase her happiness, so if you could help me that would be great:fish10:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get her a bigger tank, I wouldn't put anything else with her in a 10 gal


----------



## hmbarnes21 (Aug 4, 2011)

Could I put any ghost shrimp with her?:fish10:


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

If you wanna feed her a snack.


----------



## hmbarnes21 (Aug 4, 2011)

Will she eat them too? She's not that big.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry to say this but you need to get a BIG tank setup now as they grow fast and if it will fit in her mouth she will eat it and if it doesnt she will just tear it up till she can eat it IMO. Those red devils tend to be very aggresive, grow fast and large.


----------



## hmbarnes21 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've had her for sixth months and she is only 1.5-2 in. When will she starting getting bigger? And will I need to put her in a bigger tank for her to get bigger?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

hmbarnes21 said:


> I've had her for sixth months and she is only 1.5-2 in. When will she starting getting bigger? And will I need to put her in a bigger tank for her to get bigger?


Yep, if you want her to live healthier and longer.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Answered this in your other thread on the same fish.


----------

